# Most cubes solved in an hour???



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 14, 2009)

Out of boredom, I cruise the rubiks website... and I find this:







Apparently, it's the most officially solved cubes in an hour...
Come on! that's just under a minute average... somebody go ahead and destroy this record already!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 14, 2009)

GWR has never really been great with speedcubing. All their cubing world records(like this, BLD, and even 3x3 speedsolve) have always been outdated or just not accurate at all.


----------



## elimescube (Jun 14, 2009)

Isn't it funny how they take "most pegs attached to face and neck at one time" and "longest eyebrow hair" more seriously than speedcubing 
Maybe they'll stumble upon the WCA database some day


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wtf? I've done over double that. It's ********.


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

GWR sucks. I could prolly do over 200 easy.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, GWR is horrible.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 14, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Yeah, GWR is horrible.



All the more reason to break them right? =p


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Maybe they'll stumble upon the WCA database some day


Which of course they already do know about


----------



## Zava (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it doesn't (won't) stand any more, our 24 hour cubing marathon was also a guinness wr attempt, and Milán did 245 in the first hour (I did 195, not sure about Matyi)


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jun 14, 2009)

I did 114 so...meh


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

I would do it if someone can scramble for me. Or I could do it real man's average style.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 14, 2009)

As soon as I get my DX cubes then I'll do the same. Unofficially but still. I'll try to break it. Maybe in two weeks. Hope that the cubes ship fast to Est  I think I'll do it with CCT so I can see every cube time and average too.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 14, 2009)

Their not using scramble algorithm. They just made hand scramble. If your in a 3x3x3 sub-15 sec and you have to solve lots of cubes in 1 hour, you can actually solve about over 1000 cubes.


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Their not using scramble algorithm. They just made hand scramble. If your in a 3x3x3 sub-15 sec and you have to solve lots of cubes in 1 hour, you can actually solve about over 1000 cubes.



Wow. And there I was thinking that there are 3600 seconds in an hour.


----------



## (X) (Jun 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Their not using scramble algorithm. They just made hand scramble. If your in a 3x3x3 sub-15 sec and you have to solve lots of cubes in 1 hour, you can actually solve about over 1000 cubes.




60/15=4 , so 4 cubes in a minute

4*60=240 , so 240 cubes in an hour


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I think gasmus can do more than that.


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not really impressed. But I think it was a nice try. I guess the cubes had to be inspected after solves, before he could start with the next one. That also takes up a lot of time. But I think some people an this board could've done double of what this guy did.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow even I could break this record pretty easily.


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

I just did 119 with 6 minutes left but get this, I had to scramble and solve. Kinda like Real Mans.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 14, 2009)

Guiness records for Rubik's cubes are stupid. I should call them and tell them I can break this by a ton with one hand.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, I did 233 in an hour. Could do more if I probably .


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

@Emerson: Not if I can do that first..hehehe..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

I got to 103


----------



## jcuber (Jun 14, 2009)

mazei said:


> @Emerson: Not if I can do that first*..hehehe..*



Who are you, the joker?

J/K


----------



## Novriil (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay I'll do it too. Now I have only 1 cube and have to do it alone (self-scramble).
Beware..


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

Do it like how I did. You know Real Man's average? Something like that. Doing double the work.

Edit


jcuber said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > @Emerson: Not if I can do that first*..hehehe..*
> ...



Damn blown my cover.


----------



## Logan (Jun 14, 2009)

*FROM GUINNESS WEB SITE*
Most Rubik's cubes solved in one hour BROKEN


The record for the most Rubik's cubes solved in one hour is 185 and was set by David Calvo Vivas during the "¿Dónde estás corazón?" TV programme (Antena 3), Madrid, Spain on 14 November 2008.

^^* ~19.46 Average*^^


*ALSO*

Fastest time to solve a Rubik Cube
The record for the fastest time to solve a Rubik Cube is 9.55 sec and was achieved by Ron van Bruchem (Netherlands) in the Dutch Championship 2007 Rubik's cube competition held in Zwolle, Netherlands on 24 November 2007.



^^I really don't know how up to date these are. ^^


----------



## Enter (Jun 14, 2009)

are they serious I do that in 30 min. and scramble my self


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> *FROM GUINNESS WEB SITE*
> Most Rubik's cubes solved in one hour BROKEN
> 
> 
> ...



oh, so the rubiks website is not up to date... but I don't think guinness is up to date either... since erik's 7.08 isn't mentioned...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 14, 2009)

Can some sub-15 person please just call up guiness, abide by all of their rules, and slaughter this? I say sub-15 because when I say slaughter, I mean actually rape this record.

*Awaits Sarah Palin to accuse me of encouraging statutory rape*


----------



## Novriil (Jun 14, 2009)

Oohhh... 1 hour solving and 88 cubes. I had to scramble myself  Many POPs :S:S Bad cube.

times:
Statistics for 06-14-2009 21:18:23

Cubes Solved: 88/88
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 34.37
Standard Deviation: 5.24
Best Time: 21.09
Worst Time: 47.04
Individual Times:
1.	32.57	F' L' R' U L R' B2 R B' L' R B' F2 D U R2 U R' D' F R2 B' F2 R B
2.	32.34	F L2 B F' D' U R2 U' B D' U L2 B2 F' D2 F2 L' D U' F D B F D' U
3.	46.30	D' L2 R U' R' U' L2 R B2 U' L2 F2 R B L R D' U L2 R D2 U2 R' B2 F2
4.	45.30	R' D' F U R2 B' D' U' B F' R' F2 L R B' D L2 U L' R2 B L2 F D' U'
5.	38.90	B' F L B2 F' L2 R2 B F' U' L F R2 D U' B' F' D B' F D2 U R2 D B'
6.	28.97	B2 F L R2 U' B F D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R B2 F' D' B' D2 U B2 F L R' D' F2
7.	34.28	L' R2 U2 R2 U B' F U' B2 D' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R D' U' B D U R D' U L2
8.	35.95	D2 L B F2 R F' L U B2 L' R U L2 D2 U R U F L U F L' R' F2 L2
9.	47.04	L' R2 D U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 D' F' U' R' B' F2 R' F2 L2 B U' B F' L' F' R
10.	33.63	D' L R2 D U' B2 F L B F' R2 F2 L' R2 U' B F' U2 F' U' F' L B F' D2
11.	37.56	B F2 U' F' U2 L' R' B D' U2 B U L R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 R F' U B2
12.	38.64	L D' U' B D' B2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R' U B F2 D U' B2 L' R B' U' F R'
13.	43.87	F' L R2 B D2 L R' B U' F' D' F' R D' R' F2 L2 D' U B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2
14.	31.59	L2 D L2 B F2 L B F2 U' B D B2 F2 L' R' B R2 F D' L2 F' R D2 L R'
15.	40.93	L R D U B2 F2 D U' B2 F L U' R' D2 U L2 R2 F' U2 L' R F2 D2 F' U2
16.	41.54	F2 L' R' F D F2 R2 D' R' F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U L' B' F' D U' B F2 L' R2 D2
17.	35.31	D R' B2 F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D U2 B L' D2 F' L D' L' R2 F' D' B2 L R
18.	29.82	F D' R' B2 F L R F D2 F L R2 D' B L' U' L' B' F L R U' B L2 R'
19.	39.73	D' U L' D2 F' L2 D2 U' R' B' F2 L U2 L' R' B2 L F' L2 R B2 F2 L' D2 U'
20.	33.68	D U' B F' D2 U B L' B F D' B F' R D' U F' R F2 D2 U L' B F R2
21.	28.78	L2 R2 U R2 B L' R2 D' R D2 F' R D L2 U2 F D' U R D' U2 R2 B2 F' R
22.	32.66	L2 D L' R2 F U2 B2 U R2 B F D U B2 F' L' D' U L R2 F L' D' B L2
23.	38.62	L B2 F' R F2 L2 R D L2 D2 U' B' D2 U' B D U' L2 U2 L' B' F2 L B' R'
24.	46.92	L F2 D2 L D' R2 F D' U' B' F2 L' R2 D' U F L2 R2 F2 L' B' F' L U F'
25.	33.24	U L' D F2 D U2 B' L2 R B2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L' R' D B' F L' F2 D2 B'
26.	36.98	F' R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 L' F D' U' L' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D U2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 F
27.	39.31	B2 F2 R D' U' F2 U2 R2 B D L' D2 F' R' D' L R F2 U R2 B2 F R D' U
28.	37.55	L2 R' D2 F U' L R' U2 R' F L2 U2 B R B U2 B D2 B F D' R B' R2 U'
29.	38.41	R D' U L2 R U B2 F D2 R2 B' D' L2 R' B L' B F' D' U2 B D' B L' B
30.	36.61	B2 L' F2 D' U' B2 L' F' U' B' F2 D B2 L' F' D2 L2 B U F' R U2 B2 U' R
31.	40.75	L U' B U2 R F2 U' B2 F2 U B' F' L F L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 R' D' U B R
32.	34.67	B F2 D2 U' F' U2 R D' U' L D2 R2 D R F2 R' D2 B' U' L' D' F' L2 R' B2
33.	33.44	B2 U F2 D L B D U B F L2 R2 D U' R U2 L2 B U2 L2 D L' R F' D2
34.	32.84	F' L' R' B' L' D2 U F' R' D2 U' L' R' B F2 L2 R' B2 F' L' B F2 R2 U' L2
35.	34.04	L R2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U' L2 R F2 L2 R D2 U2 R U2 B' F
36.	38.20	U2 L' R' U R2 B' F U B' F' U' B2 F2 L F2 U R2 D' U' B2 F' R' D F' R2
37.	36.68	B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' L R F2 D' R2 U' F L2 B2 L2 U R' D L' R2 F L' R U'
38.	36.32	D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 L B2 F' D' U' L' R2 B F' R2 D2 U L' B U2 B'
39.	30.10	R2 B2 U' L B' L2 R D' B2 L' F D2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' F D2 F U' R2 F D2 U2
40.	30.50	L2 R B' D F' L' D2 U L' R' B2 F L2 R2 F D F' L' R D B2 R2 U' B2 U
41.	33.46	D L' R D2 F2 D' F D2 B2 L' B D2 L2 B2 D U B F L R' B2 D2 U R2 U2
42.	26.21	R2 D' U2 F2 L' D L R' B' F2 L' R D2 U' B' R2 U' B2 F' D U L' D U' F2
43.	29.40	U2 R U2 B' L R B2 F U2 L2 B' D' B F L F' L2 R' D' B L' R' F2 D U
44.	34.58	F D U2 B2 F D2 U' B F2 U2 B' F' D R2 D B F L R2 B D' B' F U' L
45.	37.25	L2 R D L R B2 F L R2 D2 B2 R B2 L U R U2 B2 U R' D' L R B U2
46.	30.22	U2 B' F' U B' D U' L R B F' L' R2 D2 U B' L' D' L2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U
47.	26.06	B U2 L U' B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L' U' F L' R2 D L2 D U R' B'
48.	26.48	B' F R U B2 D U2 B2 D' U B' F L2 B' R' D' L' R U2 B2 D F' L2 B2 U'
49.	34.15	D' B D' U B D F R D U B D L' D2 R2 D' U2 L F2 L' R D L2 B R
50.	34.15	B2 D' U2 L2 R B2 L2 R2 B' D L2 U2 L R2 B F' L R D U' L U' B F' R'
51.	32.25	B2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 D R D U2 F' R2 U B D' B2 L' R' D L D U2 B2 U2
52.	30.63	U L2 B' D' F' R B' L2 R2 F D' U' F' D' B2 F2 L' B F R B2 D U' B' L'
53.	30.93	U B F2 L' R2 D' U2 L R2 D2 U2 L R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' F D L R' D2 U
54.	30.86	D' F' D2 L F2 R2 D' U B' F D' L R2 D2 B' F2 D' L R D U2 L R2 B' R2
55.	32.83	D2 F2 D' U B D L U' L' R2 D2 F2 D' U' R2 B' F' L' R U' L2 F' D2 U' B'
56.	34.35	R B R2 F2 R' D' R B2 D2 U R U2 R' F L F D' U2 R B U2 R U2 B' F2
57.	27.03	D2 U2 L2 U2 B' F R2 D2 B' F' D U' L R2 D' L D' L' D' R' U B2 F' L2 B
58.	28.17	L' R' B2 F2 U2 B F U' L2 B U B' U B L' B2 R' U2 B F D U B F' D
59.	22.67	D' R2 B2 D' B F L R' U2 B2 L' D U B' D2 F2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L' R U
60.	39.92	D L U' L' D' L R2 B' F D B R2 U L R' D2 B' F' R' B L2 R2 B' L' R2
61.	38.64	D' B' F' D2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 L R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' B F' D2 R B F L B
62.	39.76	B2 F D L D' U' R2 U B F' R' D2 U2 L2 B L D R D' U' B R U' L2 R2
63.	26.49	B2 F L2 B2 R B R' D U F' D' F L' R D2 U2 R U2 B F2 L2 B2 F D2 L
64.	42.82	B' L' B F2 L B F' L R F D2 U' B' L R2 F2 D2 U F R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L'
65.	29.01	L R' U L' D2 F2 D B2 R' B' F R' U L2 R' B' L' R D' U B F D2 U2 L'
66.	29.77	B R' B2 F L R' F2 R' D' U2 B2 F L' R' U R2 D2 B2 D B2 U R' D U R'
67.	31.22	B2 D' B2 R U' L' R U F' R D' B F' D2 L R' F2 U' L2 R2 B U L F' R2
68.	31.36	D' U B F' D U' B' L D2 U R U B2 D' U R F2 D2 U' B U L' F2 L' R'
69.	39.27	B2 F2 U B U R F L R' D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B F2 D F D2 L' B F2 U'
70.	36.07	R2 U2 L' R' D R2 B F R' F2 R F' D2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D B F' R' F2 R2 U2
71.	38.31	D R2 F D' B' F' U2 B' R2 D' L' D U B U' L' B2 F R D' R' B2 F2 U' R2
72.	35.26	L2 R B L' F' L R B2 L2 R B' F R2 F D2 L R' D2 B2 F D R F2 L R'
73.	31.80	F2 U B D2 L' R' B' L R D U L2 B' D' B L B F' D2 R U B D U' B2
74.	36.65	L B F D' U' L R2 B F D F2 U' B F' D U' L R D2 B F2 L2 F' U B'
75.	32.48	L' R' U B2 F' U2 L R' D R2 F' L2 B F' L D L B' L2 D' F' D2 R D2 U'
76.	35.66	R' D2 B' U B2 F D B' F D U2 R' B F2 D U L2 B F' D2 L R U' F2 D2
77.	21.09	B2 F L2 R B2 D2 F' D U2 L' R' U2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 F R B F' D2 R D' U2
78.	30.26	L R' D L' R' B2 D2 U2 L U L F L' B L2 U2 B D2 B' F R F' D' U2 B'
79.	31.53	F2 D2 B2 F' L' R' F D U' L' D2 U R' U2 L R2 D2 U B L2 R' B U B R
80.	23.43	D U2 F R D' L2 U R B L R D U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' L2 R' U2 B2
81.	30.72	D' B L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' D' U B2 D U2 R D2 R F2 U2 B2 F' R2 D
82.	34.31	D L2 U' L R2 B2 F R' F L R' B' L' F' D2 U B' F L' R' D U2 F' L U
83.	32.54	F' D2 U2 L2 R D' B2 R' B' U L R2 B F D2 U L2 U' L B' F2 R' D F' L
84.	34.06	R2 B F' U2 B' L U R2 B2 F' L2 R' B' F' D2 U' B2 L' R B2 R2 B2 F' L' R'
85.	32.94	L D2 U2 F D U2 F U B' U2 B R' D U' B2 U' L' D' L' R2 B' U B2 F L2
86.	32.77	F D' U2 L2 D2 F U' B2 F2 U L D' B2 F2 D2 L F' D' R F' U' F U L' U2
87.	38.24	R U' L2 B2 F' D' F2 U' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 R D L2 R2 U2 R B F2 D' U R' F
88.	42.32	L' D2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 R D2 U2 B2 D' U' R' B D B2 R' U' B2 L R U F

Didn't have time to mark POP-s but there are over 20 of those.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Didn't have time to mark POP-s


Wrong.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 14, 2009)

Heh. I saw this on Fox news. They were FREAKIN' OUT about it. It was pretty funny. My mom looked at me and said "I bet you could beat that." I bet I could. I bet any of us could. My average is ~40 sec, and for some reason I've been solving without any inspection time, basically exactly what this guy is doing. 

One thing I noticed, though, is the time between cubes. The judges have to inspect the solved cube to make sure it's solved, and that shaves a few seconds away whenever he finishes a cube. If they didn't do that, he could solve one or two more


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure they did that solved cube inspection only once, for the show. Maybe that wasn't even part of the real attempt but recorded before or after.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Change my "Maybe" to "Probably". It just doesn't make sense to waste the time, and I see a lot of cutting and rearranging pieces of footage anyway.


----------



## veazer (Jun 14, 2009)

HAS anyone tried contacting guiness about the WCA page? And this record, etc......


----------



## Novriil (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't have time to mark POP-s
> ...



Ummm.. WUT?  Ja ne ponimaju


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Novriil said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...


Well, you solved 88 cubes, would marking the pops have dropped your number below 65?


----------



## Novriil (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



When I popped I putted it back together and solved on. That should stop me?


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 14, 2009)

Just gave this a try (with my mom scrambling ) and got 136, or ~26 per cube. Not really happy with it, but whatever.


----------



## dougbenham (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow that kid pisses me off. He sucks.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 14, 2009)

You think you can beat a Guiness Record? Just pay them a ton of fees for them to come out and verify it and then you'll have a Guiness Record.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

Man, of all the people to attempt the record, they get random Joe Smith who stinks, and doesn't even consult the professionals. Go figure


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 14, 2009)

I would love to try this!


----------



## mazei (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, I'll contact them for fun. If they actually take my attempt, WR for me 

Edit
Funny, they don't have the record on their database.


----------

